# another 1 down



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

They started painting this 1 a dark blue before they decided to tone it down


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is a great one Aaron, like seeing more of the process!:thumbup:
Your crew looks like they do a great job!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice. I wish they used stucco here rather than brick, since brick 98% of the time goes unpainted.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm trying to get the guys to take more of the process.I had 2 guys prep it in 1 day & 6 guys on it today.Spray & backroll 2 coats Super Paint... done.I swear I only see 3 guys in all the shots they took.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Nice. I wish they used stucco here rather than brick, since brick 98% of the time goes unpainted.


I had originally given them a quote to strip all the brick with some enviro safe stuff but he freaked at the price.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL at 3:02 the guy is "yeah man like what the [email protected]#k" then you hear a "ssssh" Looks good though. I miss the year round exterior work in Florida.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Sounds like a Graco pump was used?


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Nice!

Easy money right there. Would kill for that weather right now. Rain isn't letting up.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Cool video. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Awesome shield work. :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Woodland said:


> LOL at 3:02 the guy is "yeah man like what the [email protected]#k" then you hear a "ssssh" Looks good though. I miss the year round exterior work in Florida.


I barely have much footage left after editing!


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice job.Very clean. Do you dont worry about the overspray on the brick around the house? We usually cover area within 2 meters from the wall. How long it took to get it done (how many people)?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> I barely have much footage left after editing!


LOL. I bet. Nice job though. Looks like you have a good operation going. Totally my type of work. When I first started watching it, I was thinking they dont back roll stucco? Then I heard you say "Ok go ahead and back roll that....." I gotta admit I was mostly admiring the weather though. I lived in Tampa for about a year. Im sitting here this morning drinking my coffee and looking out the window at the rain.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

warczykikiEUpainter said:


> Nice job.Very clean. Do you dont worry about the overspray on the brick around the house? We usually cover area within 2 meters from the wall. How long it took to get it done (how many people)?


See post #4/Brick was painted before,we were going to strip it but it would cost to much, so we just painted it


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you guys ever use a brush?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you guys ever use a brush?


No wonder they make bank! :jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you guys ever use a brush?


Only to tighten things up at the end


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you use alot of elastomeric paints? I am just curious about the sheild part of the video where the stucco meets the brick. Do you get a good seal between substrates like that?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you use alot of elastomeric paints? I am just curious about the sheild part of the video where the stucco meets the brick. Do you get a good seal between substrates like that?


No on the elastomeric.I'm not following you in regards to a "good seal"????


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Aaron

Thanks for posting the videos. They show why your company is a leader in the field and profitable. Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool vid. 

I love that Mask and Seal. So much fun to peel, it's like christmas every time.


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome, I do very similar work here in Australia. Great to see its all the same all over the world.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome job! Nice video, I think I should start doing that soon.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you use alot of elastomeric paints? I am just curious about the sheild part of the video where the stucco meets the brick. Do you get a good seal between substrates like that?


By seal, do you mean a clean line? Or moisture seal?

That shield work looked tight, and having such a small tip makes it easy to control the line. 

My preference would be to mask with duct tape though to get my line, and hold the shield against the masking when I was spraying to prevent the tape from lifting in places it didn't want to stick to.

There are lots of ways to skin a cat.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice video. Nice house. Nice technique. Successful company.

Excellent work.

:thumbsup:


----------

